#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Copy all text boxes (from all slides) in to one slide / insert Video background

## nagesh.tvsr

Hi,

I want to run video background in the presentation (which has around 70 slides).

In you tube there is a video which says we have to bring all the data / text boxes in to one slide to make this happen.

Can anyone pl. help bring all text boxes in to one presentation. Make it align (center Horizontally & vertically).

If there any other way to insert video background (for multiple slides) that way is also OK.

Sample presentation attached.

Regards,
Nagesh.

----------

